# Flemish Giant mix for eating?



## UnlabeledMama

I have been told that Flemish Giants are too big boned and slow growing for meat eating.  But what about a Flemish mix?  For instance Flemish/NZ?


----------



## animalmom

I suppose you could use a Flemish doe with a NZ buck... but why as the NZ is a meaty breed on their own.  NZ/Californian cross makes a nice rabbit, long loin, meaty rump.

I don't see the Flemish Giant bringing anything positive to the mix.  Others may have another view.


----------



## Baymule

Flemish Giants are very large, slow growing rabbits. If you try to make a fryer out of one, you'll get a lot of bones and not a lot of meat. Stick with the NZ or Californian.


----------



## woodsie

Around my neck of the woods most people are passing off flemish mixes as meat rabbits. In fact a lady I am selling one of my does to was planning on breeding her to a flemish giant to get a bigger rabbit...I don't think it is a smart idea and told her so but she already has the buck. 

I have heard breeding to a larger buck can be dangerous too...anyone know if that is true? I would hate to sell her a doe that dies kindling. I think efficient feed conversion is key in meat rabbits and from what I have heard/read Flemish Giants are pigs and eat way too much...plus you have to have way bigger cages.


----------



## couchhound274

It is possible to breed flemish crosses to get a rabbit of bigger size and less bone but it takes a while. Where i use my flemish crosses for dog food the meat to bone ratio isnt a huge problem for me. And yes breeding a smaller doe to a huge buck is a bit dangerous.  Always breed big does to smaller bucks.  Thats like breeding a Clydesdale stallion to a mini mare!!!!


----------



## UnlabeledMama

I would definitely use a Flemish doe if I did!  

It's proving very hard to find good size rabbits where I live, so I'm trying to figure my options.


----------



## alsea1

I would just stick with the tried and true for the purpose.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

We have 3/4 Cal 1/4 flemish right now.  We haven't bred them yet but they are fryer size at 8 weeks.  We plan to cross them with some NZ/American I am getting soon.


----------



## brentr

woodsie said:
			
		

> I have heard breeding to a larger buck can be dangerous too...anyone know if that is true? I would hate to sell her a doe that dies kindling.


When crossing rabbit breeds ALWAYS breed smaller breed buck to larger breed doe.  The reverse of this can cause kindling issues, even death for a doe trying to kindle kits that are just too large for her body & birth canal.

On a related note, one of my best does is a NZ/Giant Chin cross.  I've crossed her with Silver Fox, Californian, and NZ bucks and have really liked the kits she produces from all those pairings.  I'm sure there are some inefficiencies in there if you really had the numbers (I don't), but to my eyeball and kitchen scale, her kits are bigger at slaughter than the Cali/NZ or purebred kits of the same age being harvested at the same time from the grow out pen.  Not a lot, but noticeable.  But I agree with other posters...I'd never breed her back to a giant breed like FG for meat purposes.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

you don't want to breed a big buck to a smaller doe. for sure unless its only slightly bigger. like don't breed a big 13lb NZ to a 4.5lb dutch doe. if you want Flemish crosses then use a Flemish doe.

no Flemish grow bone and ears first. its at like 14-20wks that they fill out with meat. if you are focusing on furs to tan and the meat is a bonus then they might be great for you. otherwise they eat tons and aren't meaty within fryer age.

as far as crosses, everything I've ever heard is that 3/4 meat breed 1/4flemish crossing to meat breed is the best. or less percentage Flemish. I have no experience with it so far. just got a NZ red doe, NZ red buck, 3/4NZ 1/4Flemish GTS doe. they are all the same size, same age {~3.5months} but I will be breeding the NZ red buck to them all as well as my current cali doe, already breeding age.

if it were me I would not sell a NZ, etc doe to someone who says they are going to breed her to a Flemish buck. the only way I could see that working would be a small FG buck (13-15lb) and a large doe (13+lb) that is proven.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl

they are still okay for meat


----------



## Bossroo

brentr said:


> When crossing rabbit breeds ALWAYS breed smaller breed buck to larger breed doe.  The reverse of this can cause kindling issues, even death for a doe trying to kindle kits that are just too large for her body & birth canal.
> 
> On a related note, one of my best does is a NZ/Giant Chin cross.  I've crossed her with Silver Fox, Californian, and NZ bucks and have really liked the kits she produces from all those pairings.  I'm sure there are some inefficiencies in there if you really had the numbers (I don't), but to my eyeball and kitchen scale, her kits are bigger at slaughter than the Cali/NZ or purebred kits of the same age being harvested at the same time from the grow out pen.  Not a lot, but noticeable.  But I agree with other posters...I'd never breed her back to a giant breed like FG for meat purposes.


Your scale will be correct as to weight. However if one was to bone out the rabbits, then weigh the meat then the bone, one would soon realize  the bone will weigh more for the Giant X than the pure Cali. or NZ rabbits and less meat.  Also, they will eat more feed.


----------



## VickieB

I'm afraid that everything I've read about Flemish Giants would agree with Bossroo. You get a larger rabbit, but it's mostly bone and they require a lot more food. You can breed them with the Cali's and the NZ to get a larger, meatier rabbit for breeding, but keep in mind that while you're doing this that FG is going to be eating a lot, and he's going to be producing a lot of big boned babies in the process. Is there a way you can find some Production White in your area?  They are a breed that Texas A&M came up with by breeding the FG with Cali's and NZ, so the work has already been done for you...


----------



## Farmin hillbilly

I know this thread is old but thought I'd throw my two cents out there anyways.  I've done quite a bit of reading on FG used to mix with meat rabbits to get more meat.
  I have been breeding my NZ/rex with silver fox for a few years no and have done pretty good breading for meat.  Last summer a friend of the family gave me  FG doe that is currently pregnant.  I realize it will take a while to breed for meat and less bones but am supper excited about trying it.  Rather try and fail then to never try at all ma use to tell me.  Plus regardless of the amount of meat it all taste good anywaYs


----------

